# Can another driver install the Tesla App?



## DTagg64 (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi quick question… 

I am a M3 owner and have the Tesla App. I can’t see any way to add my wife as a second driver (ie so that she can install the app too and sync to her account).

Is there any way to do this or is it restricted to the driver only?

If so… can she install the app on her phone, but use my account for it?

And if so… is she stuck with my settings when using the phone to control the car?!

Any advice gladly accepted!

Thank you.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

From your app, select "security" then "manage drivers" then "add driver". This will generate an invite, actually a link, that you will share with your wife. She will use it to create her own account with her own password. As a result you will have separate accounts each with its own settings.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

DTagg64 said:


> Hi quick question…
> 
> 
> If so… can she install the app on her phone, but use my account for it?


Yes. That's what my wife and I do. 



> And if so… is she stuck with my settings when using the phone to control the car?!


Are you talking about driver profiles? If so, they can be tied to specific phones.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

SimonMatthews said:


> Yes. That's what my wife and I do.


In the event that you will want to set up cloud accounts, it might be preferable to add her as a separate driver.


----------



## DTagg64 (Dec 3, 2021)

francoisp said:


> From your app, select "security" then "manage drivers" then "add driver". This will generate an invite, actually a link, that you will share with your wife. She will use it to create her own account with her own password. As a result you will have separate accounts each with its own settings.


Thank you. I don’t seem to have that ‘add user’ option under Security on the App though?


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Scroll up? Make sure connected to Internet?

Bob Wilson


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Could it be because your from the UK? Maybe it's not offered there? Here's what I have:


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

DTagg64 said:


> Thank you. I don’t seem to have that ‘add user’ option under Security on the App though?


Another thought: go to the IOS app store and make sure you have the most recent version of the app.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

DTagg64 said:


> Thank you. I don’t seem to have that ‘add user’ option under Security on the App though?


I have v4.11 of the Tesla app. Apparently there's a version 4.12 that could be slightly different. Here's a snapshot that I got from the notateslaapp website. See if that matches your app.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@DTagg64, before the Add Driver feature was added to the Tesla app in the US, it required logging into your Tesla account from a computer. I’m guessing that if you can’t yet do it from the app that you could do it from a computer.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> @DTagg64, before the Add Driver feature was added to the Tesla app in the US, it required logging into your Tesla account from a computer. I’m guessing that if you can’t yet do it from the app that you could do it from a computer.


When I tried that and the website told me to use the app.


----------



## DTagg64 (Dec 3, 2021)

bwilson4web said:


> Scroll up? Make sure connected to Internet?
> 
> Bob Wilson


Can’t do that - what you see is all I have. Thank you for the response though.


----------



## DTagg64 (Dec 3, 2021)

francoisp said:


> When I tried that and the website told me to use the app.
> 
> View attachment 44932


Can’t see a security option in the website actually. Are you in the UK too?


----------



## DTagg64 (Dec 3, 2021)

SimonMatthews said:


> Yes. That's what my wife and I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about driver profiles? If so, they can be tied to specific phones.


Thank you - I’ve taken this approach and it seems to work. Different App profiles would be useful in the future!


----------



## DTagg64 (Dec 3, 2021)

francoisp said:


> I have v4.11 of the Tesla app. Apparently there's a version 4.12 that could be slightly different. Here's a snapshot that I got from the notateslaapp website. See if that matches your app.
> 
> View attachment 44917


Thanks. Looks like I have 4.12


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm in the US. As I mentioned before there could be differences between the US and UK for some functionalities. I suggest inquiring with your local Tesla service center. Let us know what you find out.


----------

